# Caught wife in a second emotional affair



## hodgee53115 (Jul 27, 2015)

So I don't know what to do at this point. Married for 10 years. About 5 years ago I caught my wife having an emotional affair. We went to counseling for 6 mo. Yesterday I caught her again. I love this lady and she said she wants to work it out what should I do


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

How do you know it was only emotional?

Who is the other man?

How far apart do they live?

What's her excuse?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Details. How do you know she didn't have sex with either of them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Does she work with the other man? What evidence did you find? Some background on the state of your marriage the last few years will help.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

More details. New guy or same guy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd say divorce. She is obviously too much woman for just one man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

hodgee53115 said:


> So I don't know what to do at this point. Married for 10 years. About 5 years ago I caught my wife having an emotional affair. We went to counseling for 6 mo. Yesterday I caught her again. I love this lady and she said she wants to work it out what should I do


You posted this in July of last year...



hodgee53115 said:


> My wife and i have been married for 10 years. both of us are bad with money. Thing went bad about 1 1/2 years ago when my wife had a emotional affair. It was with a person she was working with. we went through counselling and she quit her job. Ever since she has not held a job for very long 6 moths here and 6 moths there. We are constantly borrowing money to get by. we also have 2 kids and things are getting bad. i love my wife but don't know how much longer i live this way. i'm the one who is in charge of the money. the money problems seem to be pulling us apart.


Your timelines aren't matching up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Your timelines aren't matching up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep. And interesting that this is only your second post. Why didn't you ever come back the last time you posted?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Vote for Pedro and all your dreams will come true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

hodgee53115 said:


> So I don't know what to do at this point. Married for 10 years. About 5 years ago I caught my wife having an emotional affair. We went to counseling for 6 mo. Yesterday I caught her again. I love this lady and she said she wants to work it out what should I do


Leave her. Strike two, you're out.


You may love her but she has no respect for you. Any kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Me thinks the farmer has been preparing the fields today :nono:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I would recommend DNA testing for the children and the parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> You posted this in July of last year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, Harry Crumb!! what a catch.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> I would recommend DNA testing for the children and the parents.


Is the test for troll DNA available over the counter now?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

technovelist said:


> Is the test for troll DNA available over the counter now?


It's available under the counter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

hodgee53115 said:


> So I don't know what to do at this point. Married for 10 years. About 5 years ago I caught my wife having an emotional affair. We went to counseling for 6 mo. Yesterday I caught her again. I love this lady and she said she wants to work it out what should I do


What your should do first is give us some more details so that we can help you better.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

where and how did your wife hook up with her 2nd EA partner-------no matter what, the past is a predictor of the future, so love her or not, you better either get her under control, or file for a D., otherwise from now on, you are always gonna be looking over your shoulder, beyond that, if you stay with her, just pick the level of misery, that you want to live at!!!!!!


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a driveby for kicks.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

OldWolf57 said:


> Just a driveby for kicks.


Like this 

TTBGG

The Tam Billy Goat Gruff


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting for troll to do the EA thing... no drama or sordid details - mb OP ain't that creative & just baiting... waiting for TAMs to spin a story out of fairy dust - believe me from personal experience I could... being my cynical self ... just sayin ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

